# Insufficient Memory Foxpro



## pinkstonm (Oct 30, 2007)

I have an application I have used every year to do the scheduling for our non-profit youth basketball league and it is not working this year. WHen I execute the application I get the message Microsoft Visual Foxpro Insufficient Memory!

Here are the knows Foxpro Runtimes or at least these are the ones I copied into the runtime directory to get around the previous problem where it said it could not find the foxpro run time modules.
vfpodbc.dll
VFP300.esl

This is a critical problem as I can not do my volunteer work of schedulilng the games for these 900 kids unless I get this working.

HELP!!!!! and thanks

Matt Pinkston
[email protected]

Also I have tried tweking the config.fpw file to no avail:

screen=off

resource=on
resource = lo_user
mvcount=400
time=100000
memlimit=85,2048,4096

tmpfiles = c:\temp
sortwork = c:\temp
progwork = c:\temp
editwork = c:\temp

catman = off
title = League Organizer
icon = "icons\bk.ico"
menu = off


----------

